# Gavel & Sound Block



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend has just been made a Justice of the Peace so I decided he should have a badge of office.
Here's a gavel and sound block turned from rimu with a mahogany button. Finish is multiple coats of shellac with a wax final coat.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice job, Pete. Beautiful finish.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome job Pete! He is going to love that for sure.... I know I would :big_boss:


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow very nice result


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice Pete. Another job well done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete that is a good looking gavel and sounding piece. Nice finish. Well done.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys. Now that I have a friend on the judiciary just let me know if you need any speeding tickets cancelled


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good on ya Pete. Is the sound block solid or hollowed out?


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Doc, the base is slightly concave with a 3/8" rim and a recess of about 1/4".


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto to all the above comments. Your friend will love using it, not too sure that will go for the people on the other side of his bench.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Thanks for the kind comments, guys. Now that I have a friend on the judiciary just let me know if you need any speeding tickets cancelled"


Gotcha Pete, sooner than I thought, I have made a copy of your post for possible evidence should there ever be a case of perverting the course of justice.

In spite of that I can't help saying what a beautiful job you've made.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Pete, I can hear it from here LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------

